# Who manufactures your dog food?



## pgiven

Since we are edging closer to a recall, I figured it would be handy to have a specific breakdown of the various mills and factories making the kibble.

A few things to note:

This has nothing to do with company OWNERSHIP. This is just where the food is PRODUCED.
A company can decide to have different lines made by different mills, or the same food made at a variety of mills. See Blue Buffalo for an example.
If your favorite food (Champion, Natura, etc) isn't listed, they are more than likely manufactured in their own facility.

If you see any i've forgotten or errors please let me know. This is mainly collected knowledge from the WDJ, Pet Food List, and updated information via google. I am in the process of adding non-holistic brands and bigger factories.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqXofIEZWSjudGRBazFxaTZpdXNLd0F5ZDlQaHpIZUE#gid=0


----------



## Makovach

Holy cow!!!! 
I never knew diamond made natural balence, wellness, egale pack, Holistic select, 4Health (which I feed currently), country value and Kirkland! Wow. They sure do pump out a bunch of brands and different qualities. That kind of worries me- for thought that they may not take as much care as with haveing fewer brands. Also what if "Diamond manufactured pet food" (for example) was recalled. How many people would really think they make all those brands?

Thanks for the link! It's helpful. Do you mind if I share?


ETA: the link to diamond only shows diamond naturals and diamond....? I wonder why?


----------



## pgiven

Makovach said:


> Thanks for the link! It's helpful. Do you mind if I share?
> 
> 
> ETA: the link to diamond only shows diamond naturals and diamond....? I wonder why?


Nope, feel free to share.

The link is to the Diamond Pet website. They manufacture their own brands, Diamond Naturals and Diamond. They also manufacture all the other brands listed. You won't find that on their site, just like you won't find it on the Solid Gold site that Diamond makes their food. 

They aren't secrets, so much, just not widely spread.


----------



## Makovach

pgiven said:


> Nope, feel free to share.
> 
> The link is to the Diamond Pet website. They manufacture their own brands, Diamond Naturals and Diamond. They also manufacture all the other brands listed. You won't find that on their site, just like you won't find it on the Solid Gold site that Diamond makes their food.
> 
> They aren't secrets, so much, just not widely spread.


but on premium edge/taste of the wild (the only ones I know of for sure) they have the diamond symbol on their bag.. I've never seen one on my 4Health bag, and I've never been around the other foods.


----------



## pgiven

Makovach said:


> but on premium edge/taste of the wild (the only ones I know of for sure) they have the diamond symbol on their bag.. I've never seen one on my 4Health bag, and I've never been around the other foods.


4Health is a Tractor Supply private label brand. All signs point to it being made by Diamond in the same way CostCo's brands are under contract. Like many of these contracts, until there is a recall the true ties don't come to the surface. The marketing team at TSC / 4Health has done a great deal to hide that it's basically the same food as a number of other private brands. This isn't necessarily a bad thing and Diamond has made great improvements.

I don't feed 4Health but I do remember when TS put it on the shelves. It had a Meta, MO address on the bag.

Also when people say things like "they share a plant" - that means that the mill makes the food. Period. For example, Natural Balance during the 2007 recall claimed that they "shared a plant" with Diamond. What they want you to think is that they have NB staff at the plant, which is patently false. They contract Diamond to make the food at every step. http://www.usatoday.com/money/indus....htm?AID=4992781&PID=4003003&SID=ia1q6kpxnd9g

Many of these companies are simply shells. They have good marketing, graphics departments, maybe a team developing formulas, but the food is made by another company somewhere else. Again, not necessarily a bad thing, but just something to think about.


For more anecdotal:
Diamond Pet Foods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Nutrition | Big Dogs Huge Paws, Inc
"4Health" dog food - Tractor Supply Co.!! Wrong price!!! [Archive] - Georgia Outdoor News Forum (last post)
"4Health" dog food - Tractor Supply Co.!! Wrong price!!! [Archive] - Georgia Outdoor News Forum


----------



## PDXdogmom

Thank you for taking the time to post the list. Do you know how recently it has been updated?

For example, I'm quite sure that Canine Caviar is no longer manufactured, as of this last fall, by Ohio Pet Foods. I believe it is now manufactured at Chenango Valley.


----------



## JustaLilBitaLuck

Oh my goodness, here we go. I use a LOT of brands, haha.

Blue Wilderness (dry) - Ainsworth/Chenango Valley/CJ/KLN
Canidae Pure (dry) - Diamond
Earthborn Holistic (dry) - Midwestern
Natural Balance (dry) - Diamond/CJ
Nature's Variety (dry/canned/raw) - Pied Pieper
PureVita (dry) - KLN
Wellness Core (dry) - Diamond/WellPet
Fromm (dry/canned) - ?
Lotus (dry/canned) - ?
Nature's Logic (dry) - ?
Go!/Now! (dry) - ?
Weruva (canned) - ?

Why on earth does Blue Buffalo need so many manufacturers? I can understand one or two, but four?!?! Of the brands not listed, I know that Go!/Now!, Fromm and Lotus all have their own manufacturing plant - I believe Fromm cans are made by someone else, though. I believe Weruva has their own plant as well. I have no idea about Nature's Logic.


----------



## meggels

I've become very paranoid with all the stuff going on lately.

Abbie will be staying on Fromm, Acana and Earthborn from now on.


----------



## whiteleo

And people wonder why I support Acana...Tell people to buy and use if they must feed dog food!


----------



## sganow

While you're all talking about Diamond, they also make Canidae and some Solid Gold foods. The "formula change" with Canidae a few years ago that had everyone up in arms was when Canidae began having Diamond manufacture their foods. Diamond manufactures a LOT of dry dog foods for other labels which do not show anything about being manufactured by Diamond.


----------



## pgiven

JustaLilBitaLuck said:


> Oh my goodness, here we go. I use a LOT of brands, haha.
> 
> Blue Wilderness (dry) - Ainsworth/Chenango Valley/CJ/KLN
> Canidae Pure (dry) - Diamond
> Earthborn Holistic (dry) - Midwestern
> Natural Balance (dry) - Diamond/CJ
> Nature's Variety (dry/canned/raw) - Pied Pieper
> PureVita (dry) - KLN
> Wellness Core (dry) - Diamond/WellPet
> Fromm (dry/canned) - ?
> Lotus (dry/canned) - ?
> Nature's Logic (dry) - ?
> Go!/Now! (dry) - ?
> Weruva (canned) - ?
> 
> Why on earth does Blue Buffalo need so many manufacturers? I can understand one or two, but four?!?! Of the brands not listed, I know that Go!/Now!, Fromm and Lotus all have their own manufacturing plant - I believe Fromm cans are made by someone else, though. I believe Weruva has their own plant as well. I have no idea about Nature's Logic.


Most of these are in the original spreadsheet. Fromm is made by Fromm. Lotus is Bio Biscuit. Petcurean is Elmira Pet Products.



meggels said:


> I've become very paranoid with all the stuff going on lately.
> 
> Abbie will be staying on Fromm, Acana and Earthborn from now on.


Good on the Fromm & Acana. Definitely agree.



whiteleo said:


> And people wonder why I support Acana...Tell people to buy and use if they must feed dog food!


Yep. Though I truly feel Ohio Pet, and Ainsworth really have their act together. Despite the fact that they both make lower quality foods as well as the high end stuff, I feel their safety levels are proven.



sganow said:


> While you're all talking about Diamond, they also make Canidae and some Solid Gold foods. The "formula change" with Canidae a few years ago that had everyone up in arms was when Canidae began having Diamond manufacture their foods. Diamond manufactures a LOT of dry dog foods for other labels which do not show anything about being manufactured by Diamond.


These are in the original spreadsheet.



PDXdogmom said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post the list. Do you know how recently it has been updated?
> 
> For example, I'm quite sure that Canine Caviar is no longer manufactured, as of this last fall, by Ohio Pet Foods. I believe it is now manufactured at Chenango Valley.


Indeed...i'm trying to get more updated lists.


----------



## greyshadows

Thanks so much pgiven for this list. I have tried to tell people about this info since the 2007 recall. Family and friends just don't believe me! They say "oh no, I feed Taste of the Wild and that's high quality food made by their own people." Well it just isn't and like you say they do not have their own people making the food, the same guy makes different brands on different days etc. That's why it's so easy to see how a recall happens and why during the recall of 2007, Walmart brands were made in the same facilities as supposed "high quality" brands. This is also why no matter how well Solid Gold or TOTW gets rated, I do not trust Diamond Brands. It certainly opened my eyes back then and hopefully this will help too. People forget and don't bother checking who makes what and who is buying whom. Makes me shiver to think human food is done similarily!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

I'm feeding Mulligan Stew. Their cans are manufactured by American Nutrition, Odgen Utah and their dry is manufactured by Mountain Country Foods, OKeene Oklahoma.


----------



## xellil

greyshadows said:


> Thanks so much pgiven for this list. I have tried to tell people about this info since the 2007 recall. Family and friends just don't believe me! They say "oh no, I feed Taste of the Wild and that's high quality food made by their own people." Well it just isn't and like you say they do not have their own people making the food, the same guy makes different brands on different days etc. That's why it's so easy to see how a recall happens and why during the recall of 2007, Walmart brands were made in the same facilities as supposed "high quality" brands. This is also why no matter how well Solid Gold or TOTW gets rated, I do not trust Diamond Brands. It certainly opened my eyes back then and hopefully this will help too. People forget and don't bother checking who makes what and who is buying whom. Makes me shiver to think human food is done similarily!


I think people who believe that, especially after 2007, have their head in the sand. It became obvious to even us dense folks that the cheap, expensive, good, bad foods were all being manufactured at a very few plants.


----------



## Makovach

sganow said:


> While you're all talking about Diamond, they also make Canidae and some Solid Gold foods. The "formula change" with Canidae a few years ago that had everyone up in arms was when Canidae began having Diamond manufacture their foods. Diamond manufactures a LOT of dry dog foods for other labels which do not show anything about being manufactured by Diamond.


I talked to the local Ohio Canidae rep's Son (who is also now a canidae rep) And he argued that the changes were simply to "improve" the food and kept saying he really wishes that people would just stop saying it made it worse. I asked him why so many dogs were getting sick from the change. He had no reply. I told him I lost a dog with in two weeks of when they switched their formula, and three others were very sick. He had no back up for that except "It wasn't the canidae that cause it"


----------



## xellil

Makovach said:


> I talked to the local Ohio Canidae rep's Son (who is also now a canidae rep) And he argued that the changes were simply to "improve" the food and kept saying he really wishes that people would just stop saying it made it worse. I asked him why so many dogs were getting sick from the change. He had no reply. I told him I lost a dog with in two weeks of when they switched their formula, and three others were very sick. He had no back up for that except "It wasn't the canidae that cause it"


I say to him ---- ptttthhhh. 

Typical CYA of the dog food companies. They are so frigging good at it.


----------



## Roo

> I talked to the local Ohio Canidae rep's Son (who is also now a canidae rep) And he argued that the changes were simply to "improve" the food and kept saying he really wishes that people would just stop saying it made it worse. I asked him why so many dogs were getting sick from the change. He had no reply. I told him I lost a dog with in two weeks of when they switched their formula, and three others were very sick. He had no back up for that except "It wasn't the canidae that cause it"


I remember that, Lola was on Canidae during their formula switch when she first started having colitis issues that ended up becoming a chronic condition till we switched to raw. I thought I read somewhere dogs were getting sick because labs found levels of acetaminophen in the Canidae food right around the time they switched the formula. I might be wrong, it was a long time ago when I was researching Canidae food issues.


----------



## sganow

And this is why I don't trust Canidae.


----------



## Javadoo

I feed Fromm...but I also rotate in TOTW, NV Instinct & Now!! 
If I had to choose just one food to feed...it would be Fromm without question.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

Javadoo, I love Fromm, too, and was feeding the dry and canned. I still feed the canned (Gold). But, my 2 oldest Cavaliers started having grumbly stomach from it. I tried the grain frees, the regular 4Stars and still didn't work. I'm thinking it was the cheese in it? Anyway, I needed a different food. I also thought that maybe it was the higher fat percentage, so I looked for a lower fat and a higher fiber food. I remembered Mulligan Stew from awhile ago when I fed their canned food. The dogs did great on it and they also make a dry. It seemed to fit what I was looking for. I checked 'em out. It is a reputable company and their company manager is great to work with. It's a little pricey, but no more than any other good food. I do have to mail order it, but shipping is free so no biggie. The dogs have been on it for going on 3 weeks now and are doing much better. No grumblies, good stool and they love the food. It is a baked kibble and comes in chicken, lamb, salmon. I will be sticking with it as long as it works.


----------



## Hadley

JustaLilBitaLuck said:


> Oh my goodness, here we go. I use a LOT of brands, haha.
> 
> Why on earth does Blue Buffalo need so many manufacturers? I can understand one or two, but four?!?!


According to a rep I spoke with, BB uses so many manufacturing plants because allegedly their demand is so high, they just can't keep up with it. They are also pumping skus out like you wouldn't believe. I think there are over 100 coming out in 2012?? I'm pretty sure that's what she said. According to them, they have an employee in every plant over-looking the manufacturing process, but that is all I remember her saying. When asked why they don't just build their own plant, they basically said it would cost a bazillion dollars and they were doing just fine using the plants they have now *shrug*.


----------



## JustaLilBitaLuck

Hadley said:


> According to a rep I spoke with, BB uses so many manufacturing plants because allegedly their demand is so high, they just can't keep up with it. They are also pumping skus out like you wouldn't believe. I think there are over 100 coming out in 2012?? I'm pretty sure that's what she said. According to them, they have an employee in every plant over-looking the manufacturing process, but that is all I remember her saying. When asked why they don't just build their own plant, they basically said it would cost a bazillion dollars and they were doing just fine using the plants they have now *shrug*.


Wow - that's ridiculous. I work a specialty pet food store, and while we don't sell a whole lot of Blue Buffalo (there is a PetCo and a Petsmart right down the street, and they both sell it), I have noticed that their section of the catalog keeps getting longer...and longer...and longer...I really don't see the necessity for so many different products.


----------



## Caty M

I think they are kind of doing a Hill's and Royal Canin- in that they are trying to design products to fill every niche and preference. Hope they don't do breed specific foods cause that's just a gimmick.


----------



## biancaDB

Caty M said:


> I think they are kind of doing a Hill's and Royal Canin- in that they are trying to design products to fill every niche and preference. Hope they don't do breed specific foods cause that's just a gimmick.


SUCH a gimmick!! You wouldn't believe how many people I tried to switch off of it and they wouldn't because it's "meant for their dog" . Lets just take a look at the HUUUGE difference in ingredients in Royal Canin German Shepherd and Royal Canin Dachshund 

German Shepherd 24 / Breeds / Dog Diets / Pet Store Exclusive Diets / Home - RoyalCanin

Dachshund 28 / Breeds / Dog Diets / Pet Store Exclusive Diets / Home - RoyalCanin

Ok had to let that out. back on topic....


----------



## xellil

biancaDB said:


> SUCH a gimmick!! You wouldn't believe how many people I tried to switch off of it and they wouldn't because it's "meant for their dog" . Lets just take a look at the HUUUGE difference in ingredients in Royal Canin German Shepherd and Royal Canin Dachshund
> 
> German Shepherd 24 / Breeds / Dog Diets / Pet Store Exclusive Diets / Home - RoyalCanin
> 
> Dachshund 28 / Breeds / Dog Diets / Pet Store Exclusive Diets / Home - RoyalCanin
> 
> Ok had to let that out. back on topic....


Don't you know that it's the SHAPE of the thing that counts? Those little x-shapes will keep your GS from eating too fast! AND keep tartar away! :crazy:


----------



## biancaDB

xellil said:


> Don't you know that it's the SHAPE of the thing that counts? Those little x-shapes will keep your GS from eating too fast! AND keep tartar away! :crazy:


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Javadoo

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Javadoo, I love Fromm, too, and was feeding the dry and canned. I still feed the canned (Gold). But, my 2 oldest Cavaliers started having grumbly stomach from it. I tried the grain frees, the regular 4Stars and still didn't work. I'm thinking it was the cheese in it? Anyway, I needed a different food. I also thought that maybe it was the higher fat percentage, so I looked for a lower fat and a higher fiber food. I remembered Mulligan Stew from awhile ago when I fed their canned food. The dogs did great on it and they also make a dry. It seemed to fit what I was looking for. I checked 'em out. It is a reputable company and their company manager is great to work with. It's a little pricey, but no more than any other good food. I do have to mail order it, but shipping is free so no biggie. The dogs have been on it for going on 3 weeks now and are doing much better. No grumblies, good stool and they love the food. It is a baked kibble and comes in chicken, lamb, salmon. I will be sticking with it as long as it works.


That's great! For me it is all about finding a food that my dogs do well on and that I am totally comfortable with. If I have to pay a little more for it....so be it. Saves in vet bills on the other end....lol


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers

Could I suggest making this a sticky?


----------



## DandD

Ok, so now I need some help!!! I've been feeding Taste of the Wild, my male has a very sensitive tummy and after 2 weeks on every single Acana formula he had the runs, I'm from Alberta and want to feed Acana to support it due to it being local, it's been a long time and maybe I should try again. But what else should I try, because now I want them OFF of TOTW, I want to go Raw but am now having issues with my husband about it. I did Go!! or Now!! as puppy food (I can't remember which one, or if they are the same, LOL), should I try it?

Please, tell me what you think?!?! Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## xellil

DandD said:


> Ok, so now I need some help!!! I've been feeding Taste of the Wild, my male has a very sensitive tummy and after 2 weeks on every single Acana formula he had the runs, I'm from Alberta and want to feed Acana to support it due to it being local, it's been a long time and maybe I should try again. But what else should I try, because now I want them OFF of TOTW, I want to go Raw but am now having issues with my husband about it. I did Go!! or Now!! as puppy food (I can't remember which one, or if they are the same, LOL), should I try it?
> 
> Please, tell me what you think?!?! Any advice is appreciated!!


Why do you want them off TOTW? Are they not doing well on it? 

i wonder if maybe you were overfeeding Acana. As i understand, it is richer than other dry foods and you don't feed very much. but I've never fed it myself.


----------



## DandD

xellil said:


> Why do you want them off TOTW? Are they not doing well on it?
> 
> i wonder if maybe you were overfeeding Acana. As i understand, it is richer than other dry foods and you don't feed very much. but I've never fed it myself.


I want them off now because it's a Diamond food, and reading through the thread it scares me to have them on it.

Daisy has an iron stomach and does great on any food, it's Dodger that had issues, definitely wasn't overfeeding him, he was certainly more excited to eat than he is with TOTW. I'm actually having issues with his weight right now, he has lost weight, I can see too many of his ribs so I've actually started mixing in some puppy food to give him some extra calories. Daisy looks fantastic though.

Anyway, there you have it. Thanks for replying :biggrin:


----------



## xellil

Ah. I think you ought to work on hubby to go raw. Sneak in a chicken back under your sweater


----------



## sandra0606

I feed my chihuahua home made food. Never bought food from outside. I buy treats though.


----------



## DaViking

DandD said:


> I want them off now because it's a Diamond food, and reading through the thread it scares me to have them on it.


A Diamond food or manufactured per contract by Diamond? There's a difference. There is also big differences from one contract production to another. Everything from white labeling to controlling everything themselves except the manufacturing process.


----------



## DaViking

pgiven said:


> Petcurean is Elmira Pet Products.


I don't know the exact relationship between Petcurean (Now, Go and Summit) and Elmira Pet Products. I know they manufacture Techni-Cal, Medi-Cal and Nutram. I think Nutram is their own brand. Maybe someone else have more info.

Another pet food manufacturer in my neck of the woods is Nutreco Canada. Nutreco is a big Dutch conglomerate who does all kinds of animal feeds. Nutreco Canada in St Marys, On. does contract manufacturing for the N. American market plus their own brands Wholesome Blend and Lifetime.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

it's a diamond food.


DaViking said:


> A Diamond food or manufactured per contract by Diamond? There's a difference. There is also big differences from one contract production to another. Everything from white labeling to controlling everything themselves except the manufacturing process.


----------



## DaViking

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> it's a diamond food.


Ok thanks. For some reason I always thought TOTW was an independent company, don't know why. Never tried it so I never looked into them too much I guess.


----------



## DandD

xellil said:


> Ah. I think you ought to work on hubby to go raw. Sneak in a chicken back under your sweater


I had him convinced before, and now he's all concerned about what happens if he takes Dodger to work with him - "I'm not gonna feed him raw", but honey, I'll have it all pre-packaged for you; what happens in camping season, what happens if I go back to work. etc etc, blah blah blah. So I keep working on him.

I feel like one of these times I should just go ahead and do it while he's gone away to work, but I know that's not a great solution either, I need him on my side for this. So I'll just keep on trying. Until then though, any ideas? Should I go ahead and try the Acana again, it's been close to a year since he's had it, maybe he's grown out of some of his tummy issues? What do you guys think?


----------



## xellil

A couple folks asked about how we can tell who manufactures the dog food - there is a link to a document on the first post on this thread. Unfortunately, I haven't seen the original poster for awhile.


----------



## Deaf Dogs

Acana has some new products out that may suit him now. Alternatively, you could go with Fromm, it's not Albertan, but it IS Canadian. As is First Mate, which is manufactured in BC at their own plant as well. I was talking to their rep a few months back, and I was really impressed with him. I had already researched their food, and had added it into my dog's rotation. He didn't try to pressure me into only feeding his food (like some reps have) and we had a good conversation about his and various other foods... it's fun to talk to reps, when you've researched, they cant snow you  I got into an argument once with a Purina rep... it was fun LOL There's also Horizon pet foods, made at their own plant in Saskatchewan, but I gather people on here aren't that impressed, though I haven't done alot of research on them. Go and Now are manufactured out east somewhere, though they make you think they're in BC somewhere... that's just their office.


----------



## DaViking

Deaf Dogs said:


> Acana has some new products out that may suit him now. Alternatively, you could go with Fromm, it's not Albertan, but it IS Canadian. As is First Mate, which is manufactured in BC at their own plant as well. I was talking to their rep a few months back, and I was really impressed with him. I had already researched their food, and had added it into my dog's rotation. He didn't try to pressure me into only feeding his food (like some reps have) and we had a good conversation about his and various other foods... it's fun to talk to reps, when you've researched, they cant snow you  I got into an argument once with a Purina rep... it was fun LOL There's also Horizon pet foods, made at their own plant in Saskatchewan, but I gather people on here aren't that impressed, though I haven't done alot of research on them. Go and Now are manufactured out east somewhere, though they make you think they're in BC somewhere... that's just their office.


Fromm is a US company, Wisconsin I think. Horizon have great products. I'll feed their Legacy line over Orijen any day. Horizon's nutritionist and sales staff are very helpful and forthcoming on pretty much everything. Petcurean (Go and Now) manufacture with Elmira here in Ontario.


----------



## kaliberknl

My dogs were on it when they made the change. Fortunately, one had horrible bloody diarrhea after the first meal from the first bag and I took it back to the store before any dogs were permanently harmed. I am so very sorry for your misfortune.


----------



## kaliberknl

kaliberknl said:


> My dogs were on it when they made the change. Fortunately, one had horrible bloody diarrhea after the first meal from the first bag and I took it back to the store before any dogs were permanently harmed. I am so very sorry for your misfortune.


I'm sorry - I am new to this forum. I was referring to Canidae which I will never feed or recommend ever again.


----------



## KittyKat

DaViking said:


> Fromm is a US company, Wisconsin I think. Horizon have great products. I'll feed their Legacy line over Orijen any day. Horizon's nutritionist and sales staff are very helpful and forthcoming on pretty much everything. Petcurean (Go and Now) manufacture with Elmira here in Ontario.


Do you know where Horizon is made?


----------



## DaViking

KittyKat said:


> Do you know where Horizon is made?


They have their own manufacturing facility located in Rosthern, Saskatchewan. Just north of Saskatoon. They are a family run business with their own modern plant. Always source as close as possible and guarantees complete traceability. Just saw in passing something about them getting greater distribution in eastern US so that should help them further.


----------



## KittyKat

Edited the list
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoijDnRII9nKdG41OVVCb0ptZUVWX0o2cmtvc2NSc0E

If you have anything else to add, or corrections please let me know!


----------



## DaViking

KittyKat said:


> Edited the list
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoijDnRII9nKdG41OVVCb0ptZUVWX0o2cmtvc2NSc0E
> 
> If you have anything else to add, or corrections please let me know!


Are you doing the list per manufacturer?

Petcurean should read Elmira instead. Isn't the plant in your neck of the woods btw?
Elmira manufacture Nutram brand
Mars also include the brands Nutro, Techni-Cal and Medi-Cal. However what plants/manufacturers Mars, P&G, Nestle, Del Monte and Colgate uses for their various brands are a big blur. I am sure they use Simmons/Menu foods a lot. Elmira might still manufacture Royal Canin, Techni-Cal and Medi-Cal
All Natura products/brands are now under P&G but I don't know where they are manufactured
Nutreco Canada manufactures Canine Plus Lifetime and Canine Plus Wholesome Blend brands
Taplow Feeds manufactures First Mate and Taplow in their own British Colombia plant
Hagen Pet Foods, Inc in Waverly, NY makes Nutrience
Bio Biscuit Inc in Quebec makes Oven Baked Tradition
Spectrum Feed Services in Kitchener, On manufactures Legacy and The Great Canadian Dog Food
Ainsworth Pet also makes Enhance
Del Monte Foods include Kibbles'n Bits, Gravy Train and Nature's Recipe

Maybe a separate tab of brands not attached to a manufacturer so people interested can investigate a little themselves?


----------



## KittyKat

DaViking said:


> Are you doing the list per manufacturer?
> 
> Petcurean should read Elmira instead. Isn't the plant in your neck of the woods btw?
> Elmira manufacture Nutram brand
> Mars also include the brands Nutro, Techni-Cal and Medi-Cal. However what plants/manufacturers Mars, P&G, Nestle, Del Monte and Colgate uses for their various brands are a big blur. I am sure they use Simmons/Menu foods a lot. Elmira might still manufacture Royal Canin, Techni-Cal and Medi-Cal
> All Natura products/brands are now under P&G but I don't know where they are manufactured
> Nutreco Canada manufactures Canine Plus Lifetime and Canine Plus Wholesome Blend brands
> Taplow Feeds manufactures First Mate and Taplow in their own British Colombia plant
> Hagen Pet Foods, Inc in Waverly, NY makes Nutrience
> Bio Biscuit Inc in Quebec makes Oven Baked Tradition
> Spectrum Feed Services in Kitchener, On manufactures Legacy and The Great Canadian Dog Food
> Ainsworth Pet also makes Enhance
> Del Monte Foods include Kibbles'n Bits, Gravy Train and Nature's Recipe
> 
> Maybe a separate tab of brands not attached to a manufacturer so people interested can investigate a little themselves?


Awesome. Added. 

Do you have any idea what brands Simmons/Menu foods makes?

Should I add a whole new sheet for the brands who's manufacturers are unknown or maybe just another set of column?


----------



## DaViking

KittyKat said:


> Awesome. Added.
> 
> Do you have any idea what brands Simmons/Menu foods makes?
> 
> Should I add a whole new sheet for the brands who's manufacturers are unknown or maybe just another set of column?


I don't know, maybe just a new column? What does others think?

I forgot Corey Nutrition in New Brunswick. They make Inukshuk, ProSeries and Red Oak dog foods at their plant.

I don't know what brands Simmons/Menufoods make today but they deal with many of the big multinational companies and grocery chains. I know they used to make Ol Roy, maybe they still do? One of their dry plants are located in Decatur, Arkansas. Simmons is a Canadian company who picked up the remains of Menufoods. They operate many plants across N. America, including slaughter and rendering plants.


----------



## DaViking

And another manufacturer.

PLB International based in Quebec, Canada. Their plant manufactures the brands 1st Choice, ProNature and MultiMenu


----------



## KittyKat

DaViking said:


> I don't know, maybe just a new column? What does others think?
> 
> I forgot Corey Nutrition in New Brunswick. They make Inukshuk, ProSeries and Red Oak dog foods at their plant.
> 
> I don't know what brands Simmons/Menufoods make today but they deal with many of the big multinational companies and grocery chains. I know they used to make Ol Roy, maybe they still do? One of their dry plants are located in Decatur, Arkansas. Simmons is a Canadian company who picked up the remains of Menufoods. They operate many plants across N. America, including slaughter and rendering plants.


Alright, added another column for that. I'm not sure what to add in though. Some brands already listed perhaps should go there...




DaViking said:


> And another manufacturer.
> 
> PLB International based in Quebec, Canada. Their plant manufactures the brands 1st Choice, ProNature and MultiMenu


Added
You should just PM me your email address so I can add you as an editor lol.

I also added in the dates of the recent recalls.


----------



## Roo

Don't know if this would be helpful, but there is an old list/website from 2007 after the recalls. Obviously it's not the most up to date list for every brand, but it may help to fill in some blanks on the companies that haven't changed anything manufacturing wise.

Manufacture list
The Pet Food List. Pet Food information, manufacturers, products, ingredients, cat, dog food.

Brand list A-Z
The Pet Food List. Pet Food brands, manufacturers, products, ingredients, sources, cat, dog, food.


----------



## DaViking

Natura (P&G) with the brands Innova, Evo, California Natural, HealthWise, Karma : Natura Manufacturing Inc, Fremont, NE


----------



## DaViking

KittyKat said:


> Alright, added another column for that. I'm not sure what to add in though. Some brands already listed perhaps should go there...


I was thinking brands no one knows where is manufactured? Soon as someone knows where it is made you can just move it? Potentially a big list!


----------

